# Starting again in Martial Arts need advice



## Howling Mina (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi there, hope anyone can help.

Need advice on choosing the correct path for martial arts. A little history, I trained in Taekwondo 2000-2006 but during that time I injured my acl and had two operations. It caused my confidence to disappear. Then as time went on I found out I was dyslexic as well as possibly being dyspraxic. I am due for an assessment for ADHD so I have some challenges 
I would like to go back to a martial art, I think TKD for me is not where I want to train. Is a form of kung fu a better choice?or is there something to suit me where I can learn gradually.
Thanks for listening

Hope I got the right thread


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 30, 2020)

Howling Mina said:


> I would like to go back to a martial art, I think TKD for me is not where I want to train



Curious....why not return to TKD?

And welcome to the board.


----------



## Howling Mina (Apr 30, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> Curious....why not return to TKD?
> 
> And welcome to the board.



Thank you,
TKD was really focused on competitions, and I wasn't into that. So most students who just wanted to learn a martial art just came second as the clubs were driven to succeeded in wining.
Also I don't want to injure my knee again, it was very painful and my confidence was shattered.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 30, 2020)

Howling Mina said:


> Thank you,
> TKD was really focused on competitions, and I wasn't into that. So most students who just wanted to learn a martial art just came second as the clubs were driven to succeeded in wining.
> Also I don't want to injure my knee again, it was very painful and my confidence was shattered.



OK.  My advice and what others will probably tell you is to go visit schools in your area and talk to instructors.....don't worry about the style but just find the school that fits what you are looking for.


----------



## Howling Mina (Apr 30, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> OK.  My advice and what others will probably tell you is to go visit schools in your area and talk to instructors.....don't worry about the style but just find the school that fits what you are looking for.


Thanks, did think that but thought maybe someone might have had a similar experience. So was just checking the brains here, but thanks again


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 30, 2020)

Howling Mina said:


> Thanks, did think that but thought maybe someone might have had a similar experience. So was just checking the brains here, but thanks again



No problem.  If you can find a good fit with an instructor I think you will be happy regardless of the style.

And hope you stick around the board....there are a lot of good posters on this board from many different styles.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 30, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> OK.  My advice and what others will probably tell you is to go visit schools in your area and talk to instructors.....don't worry about the style but just find the school that fits what you are looking for.


This is the best advice we can give for someone who is looking to begin martial arts.

Find all the schools close enough that you could get to class.  If they are too far away, you will not attend.

Of those schools, find out what they charge, and list the one's that you can financially afford.  If you cannot afford the price, you will not attend.

Finally, of those schools, look at their class schedule and pick those that have a schedule that you could attend.  If their class time is not compatible with your personal schedule, you will not attend.  I realize that the Covid-19 situation is messing this all up for most of us.

But look at those factors and choose those schools, then visit them and talk with the instructors, watch the classes and see what the environment is like and where you feel the most comfortable.  A kung fu school might be the best fit for you, but the right TKD school also could, as well as a karate school or a judo school, or...

So check them out and see how you feel and how welcome you feel at the schools.


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2020)

Check out all the local schools and do what's fun for you.


----------



## Howling Mina (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you for the advice everyone, I did have a search. I found one but it's expensive, I will continue to look. Obviously as said due to the current situation no classes are open so I will check personally when the lockdown calms down
Cheers


----------



## dvcochran (May 1, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Howling Mina.

You have gotten the best advise. Audit the schools close to you and that will fit in with the rest of your life's schedule. Talk to the instructors And students of all ranks and get a feel for the school. It they do not offer a few classes for free or an introductory class I would pass on them. 
Unless you have a specific goal (like Olympic level competing for example) style is not very important in the beginning. That said, I agree with @CB Jones ; since you have a bit of experience in TKD it would be more natural to start back there. You may be also surprised just how big a difference going to a new instructor/school and especially a different style of TKD could make.


----------



## Buka (May 1, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Howling Mina. Great forum name by the way.

During this quarantine time, might as well start a stretching and fitness regime at home, get yourself into the swing of things.


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2020)

Have you considered capoeira. Which sort of splits the difference between competitive and non competitive training.

And has a progressive element in that if you are not a  high flying acro machine there are games for that and if you are there are games for that as well.

Angola which is low to the ground and very gamey.





To contemporary which is more acrobatic.


----------



## Headhunter (May 1, 2020)

Howling Mina said:


> Hi there, hope anyone can help.
> 
> Need advice on choosing the correct path for martial arts. A little history, I trained in Taekwondo 2000-2006 but during that time I injured my acl and had two operations. It caused my confidence to disappear. Then as time went on I found out I was dyslexic as well as possibly being dyspraxic. I am due for an assessment for ADHD so I have some challenges
> I would like to go back to a martial art, I think TKD for me is not where I want to train. Is a form of kung fu a better choice?or is there something to suit me where I can learn gradually.
> ...


There's no correct path for martial arts everyone's journey is correct for themselves. Maybe a good starting point would be something like boxercise or body combat etc It's fitness based so you'll be getting a good workout and you'll be doing boxing movements, yes it won't be as technically sound as a martial art class but it's a good way to see where your interests are. If you like that kind of thing then boxing or kickboxing might be your thing or you may just want to stick with the boxercise.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 1, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Have you considered capoeira. Which sort of splits the difference between competitive and non competitive training.
> 
> And has a progressive element in that if you are not a  high flying acro machine there are games for that and if you are there are games for that as well.
> 
> ...


Any idea how capoeira would react to an ACL injury? If it doesn't aggravate it, I feel like capoeira would be a perfect fit.


----------



## drop bear (May 2, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Any idea how capoeira would react to an ACL injury? If it doesn't aggravate it, I feel like capoeira would be a perfect fit.



You put weight on the knee but the movement are not stop start. So done right should strengthen and add flexibility.

Something like Angola should be ok.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 3, 2020)

If you are looking for a martial that fits you go to all martial arts near you and observe the instructor and see how they teach and stuff and if it fits you you can star training with that martial arts but some martial arts can be pricey im taking american kenpo karate because it suits me and maybe it suits you too try American Kenpo karate


----------



## Sdm74 (May 4, 2020)

Howling Mina said:


> Thank you for the advice everyone, I did have a search. I found one but it's expensive, I will continue to look. Obviously as said due to the current situation no classes are open so I will check personally when the lockdown calms down
> Cheers


That's where I am conflicted. What kind of prices are you seeing, I have seen from 80 to 160 a month.  I want quality, but I can only afford so much.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2020)

Sdm74 said:


> That's where I am conflicted. What kind of prices are you seeing, I have seen from 80 to 160 a month.  I want quality, but I can only afford so much.


Money doesn't equal quality. Just because a place is expensive it doesn't mean it's any good and just because it's cheap it doesn't mean it's bad


----------

